# My 1st Concours - In an Escort Cosworth!



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

After years of saying that the Cosworth that my Dad and I have is in concours condition, I finally entered an RSOC Concours event.

Here are a few pics of the last couple of days of prepping the car and it on display.

A couple of Snow Foam pics.





The car in the garage getting some of the finer details tended to.



All tucked up in the garage after a day of detailing



Taped and ready for the show. The car was driven to the show, about 115 miles each way.



A bit of prep on the day.



A few pics on display.







The car was very well received. We won our class, albeit, we were the only car in class however we had great feed back and a lot of attention. The car well and truly held its own, especially since it's unrestored.


----------



## Boxer (Feb 9, 2017)

Cracking job on a beauty of a car. I’ve been to a few of these events over the years and the high standards are certainly an eye opener


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Stunning car :thumb:


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Absolutely stunning mate well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Stunning car, congratulations :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Fab mate well-done


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Im in love 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Iconic car, presented great, well done.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Knockhill today?

was coming back to ABZ through Dunf and saw a few cars but sadly couldnt go in. Saw quite a few fords going there though.

Well done!


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well done. First is first, a win is a win, no matter how many enter.

Congrats, an absolute beauty of a car.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

grunty-motor said:


> Knockhill today?


Yes, pity about the weather in the morning but it was a good day none the less.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What can I say :argie: and congratulations.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Love an Escort Cozzy, always been a firm favorite for me and the red suits it nicely. Great job. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Lovely motor never seen many red ones, they all seem to be blue or black round here not you see them very often.


----------



## Deano9 (Sep 3, 2013)

Stunning mate!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

beauty of a car.


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

wow..very nice indeed!
well done!


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Brilliant - keeping the memory of this classic well and truly alive.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is stunning and hats of to you.


----------



## mr_tim (Oct 11, 2017)

Fantastic car, well done!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Its the unmolested and unrestored cars that are starting to fetch the big money nowadays, growing desire from people to own original cars - yours must be a rare example in Escort Cosworth circles


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Got to be my favourite fast Ford. No doubt a really nice example of one.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

My absolute teenage poster fantasy - beautiful example!


----------



## robbo777 (Jul 31, 2013)

A good friend of mine was at the show with his white RS 1600i Escort he looked around your car and remarked how nice it was, have you the original front spoiler, splitter, hockey sticks and proper period Pirelli tyres for it ?


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

robbo777 said:


> A good friend of mine was at the show with his white RS 1600i Escort he looked around your car and remarked how nice it was, have you the original front spoiler, splitter, hockey sticks and proper period Pirelli tyres for it ?


Thanks.

Yes we have. We have the original spoiler, splitter, and hockey sticks as well as a new splitter and spoiler tucked away. We also have another set of brand new wheels with the correct Pirelli tyres. We don't drive it with the original Tyres due to their age and you're not allowed to change the wheels in the class we entered so we didn't take them (we drove over 100 miles each way to and from the show). The original spoilers warp, they all do it, as a result we bought the carbon fibre one (proper carbon and not fibre glass) as it's solid. Our intention was to paint it like the standard ones but felt it would be a shame when we saw how good the quality was. We started stock piling parts about 6-7 years ago when prices really started going up so we are lucky and have most parts that we are most likely to need over the years.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats Chris :thumb: Zymol Atlantique might have lifted the body even more? :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

suds said:


> Congrats Chris :thumb: Zymol Atlantique might have lifted the body even more? :thumb::thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

Congratulations Chris 
I’m a bit of a brand tart and have been using zymol wax for the last 10years on Mercedes bmw and jaguar �� personally when you take into account your mileage etc a zymol wax with a guide price of £1k+vat might seem a bit of an overkill.
I’m currently using one that costs about £140 using twice a year ie spring and autumn with washing and drying whenever in-between and my motor looks like it’s had the full monty
Ps one tub approx 240 grams will give somewhere in the region of 40 coats


----------



## mr2nut123 (Feb 10, 2019)

Still one of the nicest looking cars ever made. Top job!


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks very nice mate, you just need to get those carbon splitters painted satin black and it will be perfect. Doesn’t suit the car imo as the rest of it looks standard. Had my carbon ones painted and no one can tell, they actually look better than the originals as not all wavy.


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's a couple of pictures mate,
















Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Stunning example, well done. :thumb:

Just a small tip for you, after jacking the car up and lowering it again I would advise moving it back and forth a few feet so the suspension settles as it's sitting awkwardly in those photos. 

Alex


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

That is a thing of beauty. Love it, a lot!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Donaldson said:


> After years of saying that the Cosworth that my Dad and I have is in concours condition, I finally entered an RSOC Concours event.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the last couple of days of prepping the car and it on display.
> 
> ...


Fabulous car Chris. Cant believe I hadn't spotted this thread before. One of my all time favourite cars in my favourite colour. Will you be doing any shows this year?.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Super looking car still to this day, can easily hold its own. 

Gonz.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

JAISCOSSIE said:


> Looks very nice mate, you just need to get those carbon splitters painted satin black and it will be perfect. Doesn't suit the car imo as the rest of it looks standard. Had my carbon ones painted and no one can tell, they actually look better than the originals as not all wavy.


I agree but I can't convince my Dad. I was going to buy another set and spray them but they aren't cheap so haven't got round to it yet.



RS3 said:


> Fabulous car Chris. Cant believe I hadn't spotted this thread before. One of my all time favourite cars in my favourite colour. Will you be doing any shows this year?.


No, if I was to be honest I didn't really enjoy showing the car. I loved the prep and getting the car on display but I was petrified of people causing damage. You've no idea how many people I saw leaning on cars, people touching the paint, bags attached to prams scraping along paintwork etc. We did 2 shows over the year and in one of them the judges actually put a clip board on the bonnet of a car to lean on when writing notes. I was appalled to the point I spoke to the event sponsor about it. I've done what I said I would and shown the standard of the car and that's it for me.


----------



## XAF (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi Chris - that’s my old Mini, I sold it to your Dad! Just glancing through DW as I do and saw the two cars in your profile pic and realised is very similar to the one he sent me....

How’s the little car going? One I should never have sold.....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Iconic car and it looks sublime, well deserved on your success. A friend of mine has one in the Malard green.


----------

